# Hickory



## LemonadeJay (Mar 7, 2014)

I have never turned hickory before but tonight I decided to cut into my chopping block. It is a log at least two feet across and has been sitting in my back yard for 2-3 years. Lots of nice looking spalt with a mix of light and darker woods. Once I brought it over to the garage light, I almost dropped it at the look of it.

Does it turn into bowls nice? How does it finish?

Sorry for no pics yet I need to get it inside with the light.

Jay


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know about bowls, but I've made several tool handles from some hickory billets that I got here on WB.

It could be a little splintery at times, but with a freshly honed skew the surface was clean and it needed no sanding. I just wiped some BLO on and burnished it on the lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Mar 7, 2014)

Hickory makes good bowls, vases etc.


----------



## Steve Walker (Mar 7, 2014)

If it's anything like the last piece of "aged" hickory I turned, hot shavings and hot tool, so you'll want a glove on your left hand. 
I had a hickory crotch that laid outside my shop for about three years. Hard, hard, hard,the chainsaw still hates me.
I did end up with a nice bowl out of one of the halves, the other helped heat my house. I didn't care to torture myself further.


----------



## TimR (Mar 7, 2014)

Nice stuff, can get some killer nice spalting. I have a wet piece with some spalting someone gave me a week or so ago...may do something with it this weekend. Don't remember any issues turning it.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 7, 2014)

It and Pecan are closely related. Pecan gets harder as it dries---I've seen one fella call it pecancrete. +1 on the hot shavings. Pecan makes nice bowls, vases,platters, etc so I imagine hickory will do just as well. Still trying to find some hickory in my area so I can try it.


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 8, 2014)

I like me some Hickory....

http://i29.Rule #2/albums/c271/SDB777/Available%20pens/EFPHickory002_zpsf1899f2e.jpg









Scott (PignutHickory turns like butter) B

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Funny 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 8, 2014)

Those look nice Scott.

Ray


----------



## LemonadeJay (Mar 8, 2014)

At least this hickory will burn well in the pizza oven if this bowl doesn't work out.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3


----------

